# No sound on MKV files using Pinwheel HD Mini.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there no sound on MKV extension video files when played on the video media player on Pinwheel HD Mini ?

Or is there audio settings to turn it on somewhere ?

Because all the MKV files I play don't have audio when I play them.

I don't have problem with avi files.

Where can I download and upload audio codec to make it work ?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That is a hardware decoder device. It can't be updated like a pc media player. Most likely, your files are not supported by the player.

The webpage lists basic file specs:

- Resolution video decoding:
H.264 (MPEG-4 part 10) and MPEG-2 HD / SD
multi-format-capable display (1080P, 1080I, 720P, 576P)

- Audio : MPEG-1 Layer I & II & III, Dolby Digital Audio (AC3), AAC, HE-AAC

Verify the file specs and ensure they are using a format supported by the playler.

As for updates, if there are any, they will only be provided by the manufacturer. But updates aren't likely to add "codecs" or more file type support. Hardware decoders use a chipset for file playback, not software "codecs" like a PC player.


----------

